# how to start own computer institute



## medy (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello all
I'm ignou mca last semester student. I'm thinking to start my own computer institute in my city bhuj kutch. 
But I'm beet of nervous be coz there us many computer institute already have like NIIT NICE etc. So how does one can get success j this area?
I have core knowledge of html, java, css and Ms. Office if i will fix it then I plane to learn other course too. For at least 6 moths 
Also want to know what is requirements for computer institute? As finaceal and abt system. 
Too.
give me your valuable suggestions please 
thank you


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2015)

Starting an institute without any experience is a BAD BAD idea.. i suggest you apply for teaching position in any of the already successful institutes in your city.. Get some experience, then think about starting your own...
Trust me, no one wants to go to a new institute where the teachers have no experience


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 7, 2015)

hmm here comes a good question.

I started my career as a computer trainer and worked for 3 years as a trainer in an local institute in mumbai, we had three branches, all you need to do is  have your own space to start institute, as you may find it very difficult to pay rents and other utilities bills.

having a computer institute is vey tough task now in market, but if you have patience, and stay in the field you can do it, here i am talking about at least 5 years. you need to have good contacts with colleges and school, so that they can recommend students to you,

start with basic cources, and see how it goes, keep the fees low for some time and have good traiinig materails, provide enough time for practice


----------



## medy (Feb 8, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> hmm here cotechniciand question.
> 
> I started my career as a computer trainer and worked for 3 years as a trainer in an local institute in mumbai, we had three branches, all you need to do is  have your own space to start institute, as you may find it very difficult to pay rents and other utilities bills.
> 
> ...



Yes accepted answer. A things i want to know at initialy how many computer course should i know or learned.

Also i agree i must need to learn technician part of computers that I can handle hardware and software too.

currently I have basic knowledge of c, html java, java script,  php and Ms office

I'm thinking what about other staff like photoshop,  cad, etc 

so I realise that I may work some local institute at least for 6 moths, to have that knowledge


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 8, 2015)

first you just need to start as one man only, that is you, start with MS office, and basic conputer hardware courses, like trobleshooting, see how many students you get for basic courses, after that you can increase courses based on number of students you have. 

yes if you work as a trainder in any other institute it will help you to know how institute works


----------



## archananair (Mar 9, 2015)

Directly opening a computer institute can be risky i would say first join one of the training institute get experience watch how the training centre works learn how to organize things for it for at least one year then go for your own one. 
And yes proper marketing of your institute is very important and students look for quality learning so if you give proper training it will attract many.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 9, 2015)

if you want to open it open it but after getting some experience in the field. Don't waste your hard earned money in a haste decision. Look for some training at other institutes, see if you can handle it all and if you can then go all in.


----------



## medy (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeah you guys telling right things. But actually I'm more fear about lack of knowledge.  As I currently know css, html, java basic level and Ms office

so my fear factor is what about these course. Telly, dtp, coral draw,  photo shop,  and cad,  I'm just aware about these courses but not get master in these areas

so is it necessary to learn this courses or I can start with basics,

give me your important feedback


----------



## saswat23 (May 6, 2015)

First get some experience in some other institute, then you will get a better idea regarding how to start an institute. Starting a institute without any prior experience wont help you much.


----------



## jeniscott (Jun 13, 2015)

Setting up a computer training center is not a daunting task once you have become aware of what you need to prepare. The requirements for a computer training center are not as complicated as you might think. Here are the important things to consider when starting a computer training center. 

Computers and Software

You would need at least 10 personal computer units in order to start a computer training center. The number of computers actually varies according to the space you have available, as well as your budget. Aside from computers, you need to have the necessary software in which your students will come to learn about. The computers should also be up to date, with the latest processors and operating system as much as possible.

To avoid legal troubles and to protect your reputation as a businessman, make sure to use genuine and licensed software only. It would do you no good to use pirated programs even if they may be cheaper and easier to procure.

Good Teachers

Teaching is a talent, not a skill that is learned at school. Teachers can only be called as such if they get their points across to their audience, and if the students learn enough to acquire new skill. In a computer training center, the knowledge level of your students range from the ignorant to those with background but wish to learn more. Because of this, you need good teachers that have the skill to deal with different kinds of students.
You won’t need to look for a professional degree in a computer training center, although it can be a plus. Anyone can become a teacher in a computer training center, just as long as they have the necessary knowledge in what they will be teaching. When hiring a teacher, make sure to have him or her perform a teaching demo so you can judge the applicant’s actual capability to teach and help the students of your center.

Computer Training Center Business Registration

This is very important. You need to have the business registered into the agency responsible for businesses in your state. Depends on where you live, you might need to have yourself certified by a body to show that your business is qualified to teach the skill of using computers to the public.


----------



## medy (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey all final decided to start small institute

I'm finding some interesting NAME FOR computer institute  please feel free to suggest me.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 3, 2015)

How do you want to name your institute?? Do you want to include some particular name ?? Like your name name or the name of your loved ones ??


----------



## medy (Aug 3, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> How do you want to name your institute?? Do you want to include some particular name ?? Like your name name or the name of your loved ones ??



No dude I would like to put technical name which relevant to IT . Like Technosoft. Institute Soft tech etc.

- - - Updated - - -



ashs1 said:


> How do you want to name your institute?? Do you want to include some particular name ?? Like your name name or the name of your loved ones ??



No dude I would like to put technical name which relevant to IT . Like Technosoft. Institute Soft tech etc.


----------

